# Trujillo | Desde las alturas



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*TRUJILLO | Desde las alturas:*

En éste thread iré posteando fotografías mías desde edificios de altura de la linda ciudad de Trujillo.

PD: Evitar comparaciones entre ciudades, morbo y críticas destructivas, abstenerse porfavor, gracias.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*1. Sectores del distrito Víctor Larco Herrera:*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buen thread! 

Gran aporte!


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Con algunas excepciones, casi todos los inmuebles en la foto tienen sus lados tarrajeados. Eso le da un visual increiblemente diferente a la ciudad :cheers:

Tambien me gusta el verde de los parques. Mi única critica es la mania de nuestras autoridades por sembrar palmeras en lugar de arboles...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Larga vida a este thread, espero puedas alimentarlo continuamente. La primera foto esta bien.


----------



## julipax (Feb 23, 2009)

Excelente, muy buen thread angelex.
Esperamos tus aportes para comentar como crece nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Interesante thread, buiena esa foto solo que no le metan tanto color se ve algo un poco chocante! esperamos ver muchas fotos de Tujillo!


----------



## Javitrux (Jun 20, 2013)

Gran idea ángeles, ya era hora de crear un thread de panorámicas de nuestra ciudad. Esperamos no solo tus fotos sino también de cualquier forista que pueda aportar


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ ...la idea de los threads personales es que únicamente el forista que lo creó postee fotos, sino simplemente sería un thread de panorámicas como el resto. Todos esperamos ver la ciudad desde el punto de vista de angelex, aunque como ya lo mencionaron antes se le paso un poco la mano en la edición con la saturación de color, luce fuera de contexto y hasta con el cielo pixeleado...


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Qué buena idea Angelex69. Esa foto ha sido tomada desde San Jose de California?


----------



## Javitrux (Jun 20, 2013)

al_7heaven said:


> ^^ ...*la idea de los threads personales es que únicamente el forista que lo creó postee fotos*, sino simplemente sería un thread de panorámicas como el resto. Todos esperamos ver la ciudad desde el punto de vista de angelex, aunque como ya lo mencionaron antes se le paso un poco la mano en la edición con la saturación de color, luce fuera de contexto y hasta con el cielo pixeleado...


Ah no sabía esa regla, pero gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*2. Urb. Primavera | Urb. Las Quintanas:*


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

muy buen aporte.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

tardé un poco en ubicarme :$ ... pero ya caigo, es el edificio nuevo frente al ex-bizarro, viendo hacia el porvenir?...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya me ubique, es el edificio al frente de Plaza Vea, tomaste foto a la Av. Valcarcel?


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*3. Av. Teodoro Valcárcel | Urb. Primavera:*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buena foto!


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

A nivel de calle Primavera y las Quintanas lucen aceptables y hasta bastante bien en algunas zonas; pero como que desde la altura pierden un poco su "magia".

Esa casa en la esquina detrás de la iglesia mormona en Ballón Farfán, pone. Muy bonita y se llega a ver un poco en la última foto.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Javitrux (Jun 20, 2013)

Las torres de 20p de Arteco aportarán mucho a esta panorámica en el futuro.
Esperamos mas fotos angelex


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buen thread y fotos Angelex, te felicito! Sigue mostrando mas fotos! M ubico muy bien en todas las tomas panorámicas que muestras, que cambio se ve en nuestro perfil urbano, algunas zonas deben seguir mejorando, otras siguen igual, y muchas otras son totalmente nuevas y cambiadas a lo que eran antes.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buena toma!


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tengo algunas tomas desde el 15 piso de la nueva Torre UPAO.


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Súbelas!!!


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ parece un cono esa ultima vista. Nada agraciada.


----------



## carlostrujillo (Dec 13, 2011)

esta horrible esa ultima panorámica, no me gusta :mad2:et:


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Y eso que no posteo la vista posterior jajaja


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

El filtro (tonalidad) la hace ver peor aún.


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ ...parece el filtro de TWD...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

La zona de Natacha alta y Covicorti es fea, por un lado digo esta bien que la torre haya sido construida ahi pero por otro lado digo por que no la hicieron en otro sitio!!! como la avenida Larco, en fin creo que las zonas mas feas de la ciudad tambien merecen tener edificios sino nunca dejarian de ser feas, asi que creo esta bien donde esta la torre.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

angelex69 said:


> Y eso que no posteo la vista posterior jajaja


La vista posterior debe ser espantosa, aunque creo que mas allà ya no hay nada, creo que hay campos de sembrìos.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buena toma, al fondo se ve California.

El primer plano que urbanizaciòn es?


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Las urbanizaciones:

Vista Hermosa / San Judas Tadeo / Los Pinos / Los Claveles / Covirt / Las Palmeras de San Andrés / Las Margaritas / Las Flores.


----------



## carlostrujillo (Dec 13, 2011)

buena toma , un poco mas a la izquierda y se podría ver la urbe california en su totalidad, que para mi es la mejor urbe de la ciudad después del Golf :cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

angelex69 said:


> Las urbanizaciones:
> 
> Vista Hermosa / San Judas Tadeo / Los Pinos / Los Claveles / Covirt / Las Palmeras de San Andrés / Las Margaritas / Las Flores.


De esas urbas, solo manyo Vista Hermosa y Covirt lo demàs ni enterado que existian.


----------



## Javitrux (Jun 20, 2013)

Gran toma Angelex, por fin veo una donde destaquen claramente el Husares y el Casa Andina.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Javitrux (Jun 20, 2013)

angelex69 said:


>


 Buena toma !!! La paso a esta page


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

La sh*t... que feo. Gracias angelex!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Angelex moderate con el constraste, muchas fotos se ven muy oscuras.

Que tortura las fotos de Covicorti!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

En esa ultima foto se puede ver como las areas "verdes" de la berma central estan secas, una làstima que aun no solucionen ese problema con SEDAPAT, que calamidad.

Por otro lado ese aviso en la foto donde sale promocionando un edificio, que proyecto es?


----------



## carlostrujillo (Dec 13, 2011)

Libidito said:


> En esa ultima foto se puede ver como las areas "verdes" de la berma central estan secas, una làstima que aun no solucionen ese problema con SEDAPAT, que calamidad.
> 
> Por otro lado ese aviso en la foto donde sale promocionando un edificio, que proyecto es?



el Edificio de San Pablo :cheers:


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## julacho (Dec 16, 2007)

angelex69 said:


>


en las areas de los techos de los edificios hay espacio de sobra pa meterles paneles solares, con esa area de cobertura facil te ahorras el 40% de electricidad del consumo de todo el edificio, pones los paneles con sensor girasol... que lo sigue al sol desde que nace hasta que muere///


----------



## SMP26 (Nov 5, 2015)

Precioso trujillo, mezcla la modernidad con su toque antigüo, pero lo malo que noté es la falta de mantenimiento a las paredes (pintado). El alcalde Acuña, debe ponerse bien las pilas por algo tan fácil.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buen aporte!


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*REGRESAMOS:*


----------

